# **!!ProLine BowStrings!!**



## *ProLine*

We just wanted to remind everyone of our threads in the Classifieds. We have had a thread there for a long time now... 
We update with pictures as often as we can.
You can ask for samples, or just get a few ideas from the Pics.

Please feel free to comment, we appreciate all feedback.

Here is ProLine BowStrings String thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782477

Here is ProLine BowStrings Tuning Thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=793549

Please everyone take a minute to check us out.

We appreciate everyone and their full support!

Feel Free to send us a PM, or just comment directly on the threads, and we will get with you as soon as we can!

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Dierte

Hey Joe, how do we order the apparel?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Apparel can be ordered through Tough Antler Tees.

T-shirts, Hoodies, Hats, and much more.

Email Ray at:
[email protected]

Thanks for the interest in ProLine BowStrings Gear!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*great stuff here guys*

keep up the good work Joe


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We are Definately pounding out orders...
Thanks!!


----------



## S&S Archery

ttt for some great strings!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

 Thanks!

We appreciate the full support!


----------



## Michael396

Less typing more working!

See you @ the show.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'm working! LOL..
I'll see you there... Call the cell


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

....


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*great strings guys*

grab some prolines


----------



## reezen11

call today and get yourself some prolines. youll love em
513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

great strings great guy great service , what more can you ask for


----------



## reezen11

looking for some top quality strings ? look no further than prolinebowstrings.com.website is getting a facelift but you can order over the phone by calling 513-259-3738 miss amanda will help you with all your questions you may have. 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables that will give you no hassles at all..


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best strings you can get .


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings can not be beat, call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will get you all setup....


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew..


----------



## reezen11

come on folks lets order some prolines today, tell miss amanda forrest sent you...
call 513-259-3738 to order yours ....you wont be dissapointed ...


----------



## reezen11

today is a good day to order some new strings for your bow, might as well get a good set by calling 513-259-3738..


----------



## reezen11

lets order some proline strings today, i hate to see Joe getting a break.
513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Lets keep this up for Joe...


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


----------



## reezen11

lets keep the orders rolling in. call 513-259-3738 and get yours today your bow will thank you


----------



## reezen11

did i mention i love my proline bowstrings?


----------



## reezen11

website will be back up soon in the meantime call 513-259-3738 to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11

back up for for great strings with service that is second to none.


----------



## reezen11

PROLINE is looking for a few more supporting staff members ,if interested p.m. PROLINE.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for some awesome strings!!


----------



## reezen11

if you want quality and exceptional service , look no further than PROLINE BOWSTRINGS. call 513-259-3738 to order yours today . website will be back up and running soon.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best in the business!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is still looking for a few more supporting staff members . p.m. proline here on a.t. for more info


----------



## mathews xt 600

^^^


----------



## reezen11

order some new strings today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for Proline


----------



## reezen11

lets not give joe a break in string building i just know he loves to build them and does a excellent job at doing so . so why not order some today by calling 513-259-3738 75.00 a set with free shipping to anywhere..


----------



## reezen11

those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Back up top for Joe and the best strings on the planet...*PROLINE BOWSTRINGS!* Make the call today and order a set of PROLINES for your bow! Call 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

TTT for PROLINE Bowstrings..


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738. They are awesome strings!!


----------



## reezen11

order some prolines today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call to order your new strings today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today! YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

trust me when i say , that these strings are by the far the BEST strings i have ever used in my life. i have tried several A.T .string makers and NONE that i have tried are close to the quality of these strings. no more shoot and then twist this twist that untwist this untwist that just to get the peep back in place where it was the day before.axle to axle stays dead on , timing stays dead on brace height stays dead on. peep never rotates at all. now thats good strings.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and orderr or ask any questions you may have about these top notch strings from a top notch group of folks.. 
thanks again Joe for making such a great product.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Yeip!*


----------



## 77highboy

Get your Pro-Line strings on sale NOW


----------



## reezen11

77highboy said:


> Get your Pro-Line strings on sale NOW


great deal thats for sure ...


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are on sale now for a limited time . 55.00 a set . this wont last forever so hurry up and get yours at this low low price while you can. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get your order in and any questions you may have answered...
YEIP!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Did you hear that...that's your bow telling you to pick up the phone and give the fine people @ *PROLINE BOWSTRINGS* a call and order your bow a sweet set of custom bowstrings today! *Call 513-259-3738* to get the best bowstrings on the planet at a crazy low price...$55 hurry though this offer won't be around forever.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best deal on AT right now!!! Keeping busy Joe????


----------



## reezen11

sale wont last forever so hury up and order yours today.. 55.00 a set any color.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best strings available!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a good Sunday!!


----------



## reezen11

joes strings are amazing ... i have put a great deal of his strings on bows and never had a string that had any peep rotation right from the first shot.. 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

its a good day to order some new strings for your bows. and with a sale like this how can you go wrong.. 55.00 a set shipped ...


----------



## traff1

nice looking strings are you accepting any staffers ???


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best


----------



## sues

Just order 6 sets off string from Joe:user::tele:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before the sale ends. at 55.00 a set it wont last forever.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

sale ends the 19th of this month so get your orders in before it ends..
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Ttt ... Get them orders in guys..


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in view.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going ttt for a great company!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are on sale for 55.00 a set but only until the 19th so get your orders in. no peep rotation no creep no issues at all. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours ..
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump for the best


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight. awesome strings awesome service. and they are on sale until the 19th... 55.00 a set.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings @ 513-259-3738 while the sale lasts


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## reezen11

you can call 513-259-3738 to order your strings..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

putting the best strings i have ever seen back in the spotlight. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up again


----------



## mathews xt 600

Prolines on top


----------



## traff1

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back up for rproline strings..


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best


----------



## reezen11

great strings here folks. proline is having the internet service fixed and will be back up and running soon. so in the meantime joe will be using his phone to access the internet. if you sent a pm and dont hear from him please call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you ...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best!!


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and order your strings today.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## reezen11

black friday sale starts midnight tonight and runs until midnight tomorrow night. 45.00 a set any color shipped to your door. call 513-259-3738 after midnight tonight . just leave a message for them and they will contact you. 
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dont miss out on the Black Fri. sale. Call 513-259-3738 to get yours $45 per set tyd. Halo serving and any color bcy offers!


----------



## reezen11

BLACK FRIDAY SLAE ONLY LASTS UNTIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. check out this thread for further info.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1362150
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting my favorite string maker back on top!!


----------



## reezen11

gotta love my proline strings
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

lets order a new set of strings for your bow or maybe you have a friend that could use a new set for his bow they make a perfect christmas gift for the archer... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

up up and away 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best bowstring i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best string money can buy!!


----------



## reezen11

75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables for your bow . they are the best i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today your bow will thank you.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt for the evening crew


----------



## reezen11

back up for amazing strings that wear like steel .


----------



## reezen11

proline strings make the perfect gift for christmas for the archer. call 513-259-3738 to order 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Proline are the best strings Ive ever put on a bow!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump for Joe and the crew at Proline!!


----------



## reezen11

lets order some PROLINE STRINGS.. its a good day to order them up.
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Ttt for the crew at PROLINE... Keeping busy...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## ryanben1978

*Quality products*

Proline bowstrings in BLUE and BROWN to match my Diamond Iceman.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ryanben1978 said:


> Proline bowstrings in BLUE and BROWN to match my Diamond Iceman.
> 
> View attachment 949131
> View attachment 949132


Very nice!!!


----------



## reezen11

to order the only strings that will ever be on any of my bows call 513-259-3738.


----------



## ryanben1978

TTT for the best strings out there.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are rock solid strings that will give you problem free shooting everytime.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your strings . they also make a excellent christmas gift .. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keep up the good work Proline


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming in . proline is now about back to their regular 5-7 day turn around time. black friday sale swamped joe with string orders but he loves being buried in strings. 
513-259-3738
YEIP


----------



## reezen11

putting my favorite strings back up.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ryanben1978 said:


> Proline bowstrings in BLUE and BROWN to match my Diamond Iceman.
> 
> View attachment 949131
> View attachment 949132


Those look very nice! Nothing like a sweet new set of threads by PROLINE Bowstrings to make your bow happy!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up


----------



## reezen11

joe is pretty much caught up with all orders and is now back to his regulatr 5-7 day turn around time. its not to late to order them for christmas.call 513-259-3738 
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11

will be placing another order soon joe as my string was cut by a " new " red eye peep.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to get your Prolines today!!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are amazing if you order some for your bow you wont be dissapointed 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best bowstrings on the planet. rock solid never move. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours...


----------



## reezen11

up up and away for proline bowstrings
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the Proline crew


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600

It doesnt get any better than Proline.


----------



## reezen11

you can see reviews and add your own on www.archeryreview.net under strings and cables.


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night guys...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings ordered today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

back up 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## asa1485

Finally got a chance to take a few pics even though, they are not that good.

View attachment 960812
View attachment 960811
View attachment 960808
View attachment 960809
View attachment 960813


----------



## reezen11

happy holidays to all
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11

keeping it in view


----------



## reezen11

shoot the best shoot proline bowstrings. your bow will love you for doing so...
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

order some proline strings to bring in the new year right... 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

putting it back in view....


----------



## whitetail25

Get them orders in..Happy New Year...


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

lets order up some strings... proline strings are amazing . you wont be dissapointed one bit...
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

putting the only strings i will ever use back up


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

good day to order some new strings .. give proline a chance to show you some hassle free buying and shooting...


----------



## reezen11

ding ding ding order up your strings today


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

bump


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for some awesome strings....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

outstanding strings here order them up today...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Hoythunter01

Back to the top...


----------



## Hoythunter01

ttt


----------



## reezen11

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else.. order up today by calling 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message and they will call you back asap
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

all i can say is joe knows bows and he knows strings... order up while the small sale is still going on. ends on the 26th. only 60.00 a set tyd


----------



## EugeneB

*hmmm ... ordered 1 Jan 2010 and still no strings*

turnaround times not so good it seems


----------



## reezen11

EugeneB said:


> turnaround times not so good it seems


please give the following # a call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you find out what happened to the order... thanks


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else...


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today do not delay... your bow will thank you for doing so. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours from......


----------



## reezen11

just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......


----------



## reezen11

update !! expected power outage length will be 3-4 days so if anyone has a pm. or a email they have sent and have not heard from joe yet hang tight as he is still without power... thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11

no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
thanks again for your patience on this.


----------



## reezen11

power is on and proline is back to normal . i am sure his pm. box is overflowing so be patient and he will get in touch with you .. again you can always call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out....
you can also pm me or 05 sprcrw right here and we may be able to help you out... thanks


----------



## whitetail25

Give them a call..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Upppp!!!!


----------



## reezen11

putting the best back in view..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

need strings ? call 513-259-3738 to order your prolines ... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

place your proline string order today, do not delay your bow will thank you and you will wish you had tried proline sooner... 513-259-3738 to order and website is coming back soon....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

bow 800.00 , arrows 100.00 sights 100.00 rest 100.00 proline bowstrings priceless..... order your proline strings today by calling 513-259-3738 80.00 a full set any color/s. end served in halo .. zero peep rotation no creep no serving seperation. 
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Order up.....


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back in the spotlight for proline strings..
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

LOL..Havnt heard that in awhile.YEIP....


----------



## reezen11

whitetail25 said:


> LOL..Havnt heard that in awhile.YEIP....


it has been awhile.. lol


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## reezen11

check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night..


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart to choose from.


----------



## whitetail25

Awesome selection.. Thanks REEZ..


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!

Check our new thread that is posted! 

$80, Any colors, Free shipping! Halo or 3D serving.

Thanks everyone!

513.259.3738

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip!!
> 
> Check our new thread that is posted!
> 
> $80, Any colors, Free shipping! Halo or 3D serving.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 513.259.3738
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings[/QUOTE
> here is the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

dont be this guy order yourProline strings today.....


----------



## reezen11

ttt. place your order today by calling 513-259-3738. 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order today call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

moving on up
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order by calling 513-259-3738 .


----------



## reezen11

putting proline strings back up....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

keeping the best at the top
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Upppp....


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 to order your proline strings. you wont be dissapointed and no i am not a staff or paid member of proline strings. i am simply promoting a product that is amazing...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 to order your proline strings today...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Youll be very pleased with Joes work!!


reezen11 said:


> call 513-259-3738 to order your proline strings today...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for a great morning!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up for a great evening!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the evening crowd


----------



## reezen11

lets get those orders in folks... great strings great price great service order yours today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines today @513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

up for the night..


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for proline


----------



## GlennMac

Anyone know what the build times are ? so far the communication seems slow


----------



## mathews xt 600

Should be a week to ten days. Joe is a busy guy so the best way to check would be to call 513-259-3738 and talk to Amanda. They are well worth it!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GlennMac said:


> Anyone know what the build times are ? so far the communication seems slow


Joe is pretty busy, if you call 513 259 3738 Amanda would be able to give you a better idea then us, but like they said a little longer is expected right now he is pretty busy last I herd he is out to 1-2 weeks.


----------



## GlennMac

Thanks, I'm in Australia so its easier to email. Anyway I need some asap will try some another time.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Enjoy the Easter weekend!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Easter !!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

GlennMac said:


> Thanks, I'm in Australia so its easier to email. Anyway I need some asap will try some another time.


FEEL FREE TO DROP ME A MESSAGE HERE ... i will help you get your order in .... thanks ...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump


----------



## reezen11

putting it back up....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for great strings and service


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Going up for great strings and service


x 2


----------



## mathews xt 600

evening bump


----------



## reezen11

moving it on up
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are on sale right now .. 55.00 a set shipped ... get your order in today . 513-259-3738 is the # to call


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your strings today at only $55.


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings on sale/// 55.00 /set


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early evening bump


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming ... Joe is keeping up with all the sale orders .. call 513-259-3738 and get your order in before the sale ends...


----------



## reezen11

sale is still going no word as to when it may end so get the orders in and be sure to post your overall experience once you receive them. if your not truly happy with the craftsmanship of these strings your next set is on me.......


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Thanks Amanda for your help with my order and payment has been sent your way.


----------



## reezen11

3DTAZMAN said:


> Thanks Amanda for your help with my order and payment has been sent your way.


miss amanda is very helpful when ordering or having any concerns/questions... you will be glad you chose proline strings ....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your strings today 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night..


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


sale wont last forever so get those orders in while they are on sale....


----------



## reezen11

posting up a color chart of available colors.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great Saturday.......and order your prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

i cant beleive the sale is still going.... man when will he stop the sale? no one knows so order before its to late... 513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings ordered...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## reezen11

sale went great thanks for all the orders .


----------



## mathews xt 600

I know theres people out there that have there strings on the bow from the sale. What do ya think?


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

anymore sale pics ?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping Proline at the top


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Up for the morning


----------



## mathews xt 600

Put it back up!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Gettin Joe and crew back up


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the dinner crowd


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to order the best strings around!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## reezen11

the proline website is now up and running. be sure to check it out...


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

for some hassle free strings call 513-259-3738 or visit the website. www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!


----------



## reezen11

give proline strings a try i gaurantee you wont be dissapointed ...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings makes a excellent string for your bows. when the moment of truth comes you dont want your strings failing you.. give em a try and see what i mean. if your not happy with them your next set of strings is on me .. how can you go wrong?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## reezen11

the crew at proline strings wants to send out a happy 4th of july weekend to all and be safe.. 
reezen


----------



## reezen11

Need strings? Thinking about who you should buy from? Try proline strings if you don't like them your next set is on me. You can't go wrong.
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Happy 4th!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines ordered today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping Proline at the top!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night


----------



## reezen11

need strings ? season is slowly approaching us you dont want to get caught unprepared and end up like this guy... give em a call or visit their website www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart ... all colors in stock...


----------



## GlennMac

Joe you have a PM


----------



## reezen11

GlennMac said:


> Joe you have a PM


if you dont hear from him you may try giving them a call at 513-259-3738 . sometimes hes to busy to get on here and return all the messages he receives. i may also be able to help you...


----------



## GlennMac

I'm in Australia so it's hard to call


----------



## reezen11

glennmac said:


> i'm in australia so it's hard to call


your pm returned...


----------



## reezen11

i hear there may be a sale soon at proline strings..


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today season for most of us is slowly approaching ... you dont want to end up like this fella///


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings ordered today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

putting # 1 back at the top ... if you need strings look no further than proline strings..they are the only strings i will ever shoot as long as he makes em..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## reezen11

today is a good day to order some new strings... the website is up and running again so you can visit there or call 513-259-3738 to order your strings....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dinner time bump for the best out there!! Keep it up


----------



## reezen11

keep up the good work Joe and crew ....


----------



## reezen11

full string sets 80.00 tyd any bow any colors available that bcy carries here is a color chart to help you out....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Joe and crew at the top!!!! Well deserved guys and gals


----------



## reezen11

proline strings customer service and quality are second to none why go anywhere else... if your not happy with your proline strings your next set is on me...


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline .


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!


----------



## reezen11

bcy color chart


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## reezen11

place you proline string order today


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order up before the season starts!


----------



## reezen11

what do you guys think of flame and black cherry color combo? need to get out of my mt berry and silver rut......lol


----------



## fowl_natured

reezen11 said:


> what do you guys think of flame and black cherry color combo? need to get out of my mt berry and silver rut......lol


Just letting you know that alot of builders are saying there is some color variations between the rolls of black cherry. Some were disappointed because the color didn't closely match the BCY color chart. Several have said its more of a purple than a black cherry. Just something to think about.


----------



## reezen11

fowl_natured said:


> Just letting you know that alot of builders are saying there is some color variations between the rolls of black cherry. Some were disappointed because the color didn't closely match the BCY color chart. Several have said its more of a purple than a black cherry. Just something to think about.


thanks i will have to keep that in mind... i will have to ask joe he will know for sure....


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT.......and have a great day!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant say enough good about Proline bowstrings. Order a set and find out for yourself. 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

visit the website and check em out.. 80.00 any color any bow shipped to your door...


----------



## reezen11

color chart from bcy all colors in stock...


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for some awesome strings...


----------



## reezen11

quality at its best right here with proline... call em today @ 513-259-3738 you can also visit the website @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before season starts... you dont want to end up like this guy....


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming .. joe and crew is keeping up just fine with all the orders... still at a quick 3-5 day turnaround time...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the up coming season.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## reezen11

give proline strings a try i gaurantee you wont be let down or your next set is on me...


----------



## mathews xt 600

If you go Proline you'll never go back!!!


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today!
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

looking for strings??? looking for quality and customer service that cant and wont be beat??? than look no further than here PROLINE BOWSTRINGS has all of them. with a wide selection of color options including the streak freak... these strings wear like steel being a long time proline string customer i can testify to the facts stated above...80.00 shipped anywhere any bow any color /s
visit the website for more info on proline or call 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## reezen11

trust me when i say you wont find a better string anywhere... i dont promote less than products ... if your not satisfied your next set is on me..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to order the best strings around!!!!


----------



## reezen11

give em a call and you will thank me.. and your bow will thank you..


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline bowstrings..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting my favorite string maker back on top!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night....


----------



## reezen11

still time to order your strings ...


----------



## reezen11

flame and silver will be my next string color combo.. will post pics as soon as i get them..


----------



## mathews xt 600

They should look awesome. Glad to see you broke out of the norm. Lol


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> They should look awesome. Glad to see you broke out of the norm. Lol


it was a hard decision to make but i did it.. not a drastic change but its a change..lol


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings simply rock... give them a try and see what you have been missing... 513-259-3738 is the # to call and experience them for yourself....you will thank me...


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the night...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513 259 3738 to get a set of the best strings out there!!


----------



## reezen11

shoot the best shoot proline strings..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Finally getting pics up but we lost our cord for our good camera so Im left with ipod pics. They are amazing once again!!


----------



## reezen11

give proline a call and see what they have to offer ...


----------



## mathews xt 600

If your in search of a quality srting and are reading this look NO further you've found it. Call Amanda at 513-259-3738 and start experiencing what its like to enjoy trouble free shooting!!!


----------



## reezen11

shoot with the pros shoot proline strings...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great start to the work week and order up some Prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

great strings great customer service how can you beat that?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get yourself the best strings money can buy @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

try em ... if you dont like em your next set is on me...


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> try em ... if you dont like em your next set is on me...


i mean that when i say this...


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the number to call if your looking for quality and customer service that is second to none..


----------



## reezen11

at proline strings joe and his team strive to make every single customer 1000% happy with their strings. if you need strings give proline a call at 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you order and answer any questions you may have before purchasing from them..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting my favorite string maker back on top!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings cant be beat. joe has built thousands of strings and loves doing it therefore your product is flawless but like anyone else he is only human and can make mistakes but rest assured he will make it right with you just let him know... to order call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today you will thanks me later..


----------



## reezen11

need strings? give proline a call miss amanda will assist you in placing your order..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight..YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

How's everyone doing in the woods? For me this is the slowest year I can remember! Hope it picks up I have 3 days left to hunt.


----------



## reezen11

slow here too. last few weeks are dead here i mean i have seen next to nothing at all..


----------



## reezen11

order some new thread for your bow by calling 513-259-3738 ...


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a black friday sale check out the link to the thread here...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629581


----------



## reezen11

2 more days before this crazy deal is over so dont miss out get your order in today...


----------



## reezen11

one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

sale ends tonight at midnight!!!!! lets keep the orders coming and thanks to all of you have already ordered we do appreciate the opportunity to serve you ..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting the best back on top!!!


----------



## reezen11

sale went amazing thanks for all the orders and the opportunity to serve you..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for the best strings money can buy and the best C.S. in the business!!!


----------



## reezen11

visit the website or call 513-259-3738 to order your strings today..


----------



## reezen11

these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are the only strings that i will be installing on any of my bows..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

sale ends the end of the year still plenty of time to order some new threads at this crazy low price!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## reezen11

i hope everyone had a happy christmas and a safe one as well..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

those who applied for staff positions joe is still sifting thru the emails and will be letting you know very soon..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline.


----------



## reezen11

will be listing available colors in the new materials soon..


----------



## reezen11

list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon


----------



## reezen11

good evening proliners!!


----------



## reezen11

proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
thanks 
forrest


----------



## henro

reezen11 said:


> list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon


I called today and was told you only have black, white, red and florescent yellow in stock in the 8190 material. Will you be receiving more and when? I'm looking for black, red and silver. I'm ready to purchase and you seem to be the only company that will make a string with one major and two minor colors.


----------



## bowhunter819

Proline will take care of you! 

To the Top for the best String Set on Archerytalk


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt for Proline!


----------



## reezen11

my bad guys multi tasking and messed up on the dates... how about feb 3rd for the deadline... will announce new staff by the 5th of feb...
thanks


----------



## reezen11

henro said:


> I called today and was told you only have black, white, red and florescent yellow in stock in the 8190 material. Will you be receiving more and when? I'm looking for black, red and silver. I'm ready to purchase and you seem to be the only company that will make a string with one major and two minor colors.


hard to say . we get it as it is made.. we never really know what color we will have or when... thanks


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Bump It Up For The Best Strings Around!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Keeping My Fingers Crossed Hoping To Be a New PROLINE STAFFER....**YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## reezen11

taking staff apps until feb 3rd get your app in today! YEIP!!


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt for the best string set!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Some AWSOME Strings!!!:bump2::bump2:


----------



## bowhunter819

For the Best String set! Choose Proline!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Order Your New Proline"s Today!!! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best string maker on the planet!!!! Thanks for the quality and dedication you offer to your customers!!! Keep it up


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Order Your New PROLINES Today!! 513-259-3738 :wink::wink:


----------



## reezen11

looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Proline!! :bump2:


----------



## bowhunter819

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Order Your New PROLINES Today!! 513-259-3738 :wink::wink:


ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Proline!!!! The Best Strings Around....( YEIP!! ):wink:


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are still 80.00 a full set any bow any color/s any material... 
call 513-259-3738 to order if no answer leave a message.. 
forrest


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Order Your Proline"s Today!!!! See The Difference It Makes In Your Bow!!! ...YEIP.....513-259-3738:wink::wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your order in today 513-259-3738


----------



## shooter6687

Give your bow a upgrade with some new strings from Proline....


----------



## bowhunter819

Order your strings today!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For The Best Strings In The Business!! ..YEIP!!...:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## DocMort

Guys, Proline makes the top strings, others might equal but will never surpass


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Cant wait for my xs2 pink/black for my target bow madness xl


----------



## whitetail25

Only strings I will shoot. Prolines makes some awesome strings. Give them a try.


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Whack" Um & Stack" Um With The Best Strings Around!!! PROLINE!! **YEIP**:wink::wink:


----------



## whitetail25

Turkey season will be here before u know it. Get your orders in.


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get the best strings available @ 513-259-3738


----------



## shooter6687

Ttt


----------



## clemsongrad

Pro-Line's BCY 8190 material is shooting great on both supra's


----------



## woodyw333

Top for us night owls!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Order Your Proline"s Today!!!! 513-259-3738 ( YEIP!! )


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline.


----------



## shooter6687

TTT Check out the web site, lots of color choices...


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the best!


----------



## reezen11

did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there . 
here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Back Up TTT For Proline!!:bump2:


----------



## shooter6687

reezen11 said:


> did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there .
> here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


Very cool,,,


----------



## shooter6687

Get this back up top....


----------



## whitetail25

Ttt


----------



## henro

Is the shop open today? I called a couple times to place an order and haven't been able to get ahold of anyone?


----------



## DocMort

I think it would be try again, maybe place a message they are great at getting back to you.


----------



## henro

They called back a couple hours later. Ordered my new string in 8190 black major with red and white minors with red yokes and clear halo serving. Should look awesome! They said they didn't have red in stock so it would add about a week to the order time to ship it in.


----------



## whitetail25

back up...


----------



## bowhunter819

To The top we go! Proline


----------



## THOMASBOW1

henro said:


> They called back a couple hours later. Ordered my new string in 8190 black major with red and white minors with red yokes and clear halo serving. Should look awesome! They said they didn't have red in stock so it would add about a week to the order time to ship it in.


Joe builds some AWSOME strings...you will be very pleased with them!! Post some pics when you get them on your bow...**YEIP!!**


----------



## shooter6687

Happy Saturday Morning... Morning bump for the best strings you can put on your bow.......


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Some Awsome Strings!!:wink::wink:


----------



## reezen11

staff slots are filling up quickly.... if you want a chance get me your apps before i run out of spots... thanks again and happy shooting.........
reezen11


----------



## reezen11

dont be like this guy ... order your proline bowstrings today... 513-259-3738


----------



## roadster21

TTT for great strings!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Lets Keep Proline At The Top!!!:bump::bump:


----------



## shooter6687

Back up top for the night crew, great strings....


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the best..shoot Proline


----------



## shooter6687

Afternoon bump for the best strings around..


----------



## DocMort

You just can't beat the quality of the strings from Proline, or the quality of the CS


----------



## reezen11

be sure to join us in the proline group!!! link in my sig!


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the best


----------



## bristeroutdoors

My favorite color combo.



*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Shoot Straight With PROLINE!!!! Call>>513-259-3738 Shoot The BEST!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order up guys and gals you won't be disappointed. 513-259-3738


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i will be placing a order from Proline very soon. Great strings with 0 peep rotation and stretch


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bristeroutdoors said:


> My favorite color combo.


That is a Great color!! With Proline you can get your Strings in many colors to match your bow and not only that you get a top of the line Quality String. Check out their website; www.prolinebowstrings.com. Read about them and let Joe answer any of your questions you may have. They have great Customer Service besides Great Strings!! Go with the best! Go with PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

I keep that color on my hunting bows. Going to have ProLine in a red/black combo on an Alphamax I just picked up for 3D.


----------



## shooter6687

Like those colors bristeroutdoors...nice


----------



## DocMort

Good looking strings


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot Proline


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Back up top!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Ttt!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I think I will go with the new XS2 Material in Black and Red Colors from Proline on my New Hoyt Vector 32 I won! Sure will make it look sharp and those performance Strings will just make my new bow a Great Shooter!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew.


----------



## sues

I trying to find out if anyone has used the new BCY 8190 is ti as good as 452X


----------



## sues

I was trying to find anyone who has tried the new BCY 8190 to see if is as good as 452X


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome strings, awesome customer care and short build time...what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

When your looking for the best quality Bow Strings, best Customer Service; Look no further than PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

I Shoot Nothing But The Best On My Bows!!! PROLINE!! BABY!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

ttt!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Always at the Top! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## reezen11

after you have tried the rest try the best .. call and get yours today. 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Give Amanda a call and order your Proline bow strings today!! She will be happy to anwer any questions you may have. You can expect great customer service and bow strings 2nd to none!! Call now to order your Proline Bow Strings today!! 513-259-3738. :thumbs_up


----------



## Quikhonda

So many color ideas...I can wait to get my vector turbo so I can put a set of prolines on it


----------



## shooter6687

Quikhonda said:


> So many color ideas...I can wait to get my vector turbo so I can put a set of prolines on it


You will have to post some pic's when you get it all set up...Awesome strings....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Yep, Will have to post pics of it when you get that Vector Turbo and get the new Proline Strings on it!! I will be getting my Vector 32 on the 15th and should have my Proline Streak Freaks picked out and here by then!! I will post pics of it when I get it in the stock strings and then also after I get the New Streak Freaks from Proline on it! I know one thing though, I will have the best Quality Strings on that new baby! Off with the new and on with the Best!PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Quikhonda

I will forsure.. Everyone sshould shoot proline.. I need a patch to put on my shooter shirt...


----------



## bristeroutdoors

I'd like a patch and a hat and decals, are there any available?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

i would like to have the same. Hat, patch and decals. I know we will be getting decals, but the hat and patch would be sweet. I know ALL my Bows will be wearing New Proline Bowstrings and that is not even a question! Go with the best! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

If you go with PROLINE Strings and Cables, you can rest assured that you are getting the best!! Dont settle for less. Go Pro! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## reezen11

xs2 color chart is coming soon hopefully have it posted tonight..


----------



## shooter6687

reezen11 said:


> xs2 color chart is coming soon hopefully have it posted tonight..


Very cool.. Love them colors....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Proline XS2 Material Strings are awesome and now so much more colors to choose from!! PROLINE, the only way to go!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Why Settle For Less!! When You Can shoot The BEST!!! PROLINE <<<YEIP!!>>>:wink:


----------



## Quikhonda

MORNIN!!!! Can someone say PROLINE Strings are awesome!!!


----------



## DocMort

Today is the day folks....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

PROLINE Strings are Awesome!! Yes, and with the many Materials and color combo's available through Proline, it is like going to a buffet with all your favorite mouth watering foods. You have to keep coming back for more!! The quality and customer care that Proline is well known for, is just the icing on the cake! Go Pro! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Looking to bling out my truck with a decal or two. Would love to have a hat to wear to 3D shoots, and a camo one for hunting.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bristeroutdoors said:


> Looking to bling out my truck with a decal or two. Would love to have a hat to wear to 3D shoots, and a camo one for hunting.


Me to!! I am looking at getting a large back window Sticker made up for my trucks and also some hats made to hand out to people and my local shop owners. I am proud to be a member of PROLINE and want people to know it!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

That's awesome! Maybe I will do the same and have one made.


----------



## reezen11

anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

reezen11 said:


> anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


Send me a PM and let me know what you need! Will be glad to help if I can! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819

Best string set on AT!!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Some AWSOME Strings!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Now is the time to replace your Strings and Cables. Deer season is over and Turkey season is coming up for you Hunters. Those shooting 3D or summer leagues do not have much more time before you are going at it! The time to change your Strings and have that bow tuned and ready is before, Not during these times. Get the best Strings and Cables, along with Great customer service with PROLINE!! Check us out at; www.prolinebowstrings.com or call and order yours today @ 513-259-3738! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Sneak peak of the XS2 Material colors now available by Proline! Take a look at these awesome colors for the XS2 Material Strings!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## whitetail25

Some sweet colors.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Love them new XS2 colors! I will be putting some on my bows real soon! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

GOOD MORNING!! PROLINE is up for the challenge. Whether it be going to the woods or Standing at the line, you can rest assured that your Proline Strings and cables are up for the task. Confidence brings Exellence! Shoot PROLINE and Feel the confidence!! PROLINE!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

To the top...Order up!!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Get Onboard with Some New Prolines This Year!!! Check Out The New Color Chart XS2 Order Yours Today...513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

ricky 2feathers is working on the color chart for me.. will be up in the threads soon.. thanks rick!


----------



## bowhunter819

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Get Onboard with Some New Prolines This Year!!! Check Out The New Color Chart XS2 Order Yours Today...513-259-3738


Back up!


----------



## Quikhonda

I too would like a patch and hat and a couple of decals to pur on the case and my truck. Proline is awesome!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Latest word is you can request a decal or two when you place your order at 513-259-3738!



Quikhonda said:


> I too would like a patch and hat and a couple of decals to pur on the case and my truck. Proline is awesome!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I am also working with reezen11 (Forrest), on designing us some Shirts and Hats as well as Stickers for the back of our Truck windows! You will be getting some stickers when you place an order for bow Strings from Amanda. PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## tek4life

I ordered up my set today from miss amanda I can't wait to get them on my drenalin!!


----------



## shooter6687

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Sneak peak of the XS2 Material colors now available by Proline! Take a look at these awesome colors for the XS2 Material Strings!! **YEIP!!**


Love them colors... bump up top...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Here is the XS2 Material Color Chart! Nice looking colors to choose from! Get yours Today! 513-259-3738! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Go Proline and you are going with the best you can get. Proline has top quality Strings and cables with many different materials to choose from, along with great color choices . Give them a call today to order yours! PROLINE **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up 513-259-3738


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Can't beat the product, service, selection or price!


----------



## reezen11

once you have tried the rest try the best.. try proline bowstrings. if you are not 100% happy with your string i will buy you your next set ! its a win win situation..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Proline Stands behind what they sell!! Top Quality, many different materials and colors to choose from. Make your next set be Prolines and the ones after them will be Prolines! Once you put a set on your bow and shoot with them, you will never want any other Brand on your bow!! I trust Proline Strings and Cables on all my bows!!:thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Proline Stands behind what they sell!! Top Quality, many different materials and colors to choose from. Make your next set be Prolines and the ones after them will be Prolines! Once you put a set on your bow and shoot with them, you will never want any other Brand on your bow!! I trust Proline Strings and Cables on all my bows!!:thumbs_up



Well Said!


----------



## bowhunter819

To be the best you have to shoot the best!! Shoot Proline


----------



## woodyw333

Ricky 2feathers said:


> I am also working with reezen11 (Forrest), on designing us some Shirts and Hats as well as Stickers for the back of our Truck windows! You will be getting some stickers when you place an order for bow Strings from Amanda. PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


Saaaaaawweeeeett! I ordered 2 sets of streak freaks on monday.. I cant wait for them to get here so I can get em on and start shooting.. Hopefully I will have it all set up and sighted in before the shoot on sunday! Joe said I am getting streak freak stickers what about the big proline for the truck??


----------



## whitetail25

Early morning bump.


----------



## shooter6687

Good morning, Proline strings ,,,order yours today and shoot like a pro...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

woodyw333 said:


> Saaaaaawweeeeett! I ordered 2 sets of streak freaks on monday.. I cant wait for them to get here so I can get em on and start shooting.. Hopefully I will have it all set up and sighted in before the shoot on sunday! Joe said I am getting streak freak stickers what about the big proline for the truck??


Saaaaaaaawwwweeett. You will love those Streak Freaks. Great Quality, and one good looking set of Strings and cables. Packed with a Great warranty and STICKERS to boot!! I am working to get some rear window (Large) Stickers designed up along with some hats and shirts and maybe have them on the Proline website or in our Group here on Archery Talk Forums. Order your Prolines Today! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Saaaaaaaawwwweeett. You will love those Streak Freaks. Great Quality, and one good looking set of Strings and cables. Packed with a Great warranty and STICKERS to boot!! I am working to get some rear window (Large) Stickers designed up along with some hats and shirts and maybe have them on the Proline website or in our Group here on Archery Talk Forums. Order your Prolines Today! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


I would Love To Have A Proline Sticker On My Back Window Of My Truck!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Up we go !


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

The New XS2 Color Chart! Great Color Choices and Great Quality Strings and Cables! Get yours today! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## shooter6687

That cranberry is sweet....


----------



## AVENSTOKE

I like the Bright Orange


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

Just gave the wife's bow a new makeover with the Xs2 in White and Flo. Purple and it is Killer! Looking at the Flo. Yellow or Green and maybe Streak Freakin' it with something. What an awesome product!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Is their any way possible we can find out when we will get our strings?????? 

i ordered a set monday and cant wait to get them but i need them desprately due to the fact of my current strings on my bow are CRAP!!! (they most definetely are NOT Proline, thats why i ordered a set of these !!!) but i am having terrible peep rotation and my serving busted near my cam !!!

i know the Prolines should take care of all my problems. i have shot these strings in the past and was 100% happy with them!!! Joes got things going on over at the proline factory for sure!


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

Turnaround has been very good. Ordered mine on a saturday and had them in my mailbox on thursday! Shouldn't be long!


----------



## Quikhonda

MORNIN!!! Im Lookin forward to getting some new strings from proline. only 2 more weeks vector turbo in hand!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Quikhonda said:


> MORNIN!!! Im Lookin forward to getting some new strings from proline. only 2 more weeks vector turbo in hand!!!


I know how you feel! I won my Vector 32 back in the last of October and have been waiting to get my hands on it sense and order New Prolines for it! My day comes tomorrow as I get to pick it up after rescoring my Big Buck! Shot a Big Buck with my Bow, Won a New Bow and New Proline Strings to go on it!! With Proline, you are a winner!! Order yours today! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Thats Great Guys....Post Up Some Pics When You Get Them On Your Bows!!! **YEIP!!** :wink:


----------



## bristeroutdoors

That's gonna be a sweet setup, especially when you get your ProLines on it! You picked out your other accessories yet?



Ricky 2feathers said:


> I know how you feel! I won my Vector 32 back in the last of October and have been waiting to get my hands on it sense and order New Prolines for it! My day comes tomorrow as I get to pick it up after rescoring my Big Buck! Shot a Big Buck with my Bow, Won a New Bow and New Proline Strings to go on it!! With Proline, you are a winner!! Order yours today! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bristeroutdoors said:


> That's gonna be a sweet setup, especially when you get your ProLines on it! You picked out your other accessories yet?


Yep, It is going to be Great with the Proline Strings on it!! It comes fully rigged out with all hoyt Accessories on it! Hoyt Carbon Pro series sights, Hoyt Ultra Rest, Hoyt Dual Gripper rest w/Power clamp system and a Hoyt Pro series Stabilizer for a complete hoyt setup!! It was all donated to the contest by Hoyt for 1st place! Over 1,300 retail for all of it! All I have to buy is Arrows and believe I will go with Easton Axis! Can not hardly contain myself!! LOL


----------



## bowhunter819

Im with shooter, I like the Cranberry!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Valentines day is coming up!! Get yourself some Proline Strings and Cables and show your bow you realy care about it!! Only the best goes on my bows, that is why I use Prolines! You can take a Great bow and ruin it by putting Cheap quality parts and accesories on it. It is only as good as the worst part on it and that will not be my Strings and Cables! You can not go wrong with Proline!! Get you some today and show the love of your life just how much you care for it!! PROLINE!! :wink: 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Proline!!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Just picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 I won and will be ordering New Proline Streak Freaks for it Monday! Can not wait to get them old one day old strings off and put on the best!! Proline!!:wink:


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up we go Proliner's


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up for Proline!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

TTT for the Best!! PROLINE!! Try Some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Keeping Proline At The Top!!!:bump2::bump2:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Just got my set yesterday,they look great. im getting them put on today!!! cant wait for my bow to perform better due to new proline strings!


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

THOMASBOW1 said:


> I would Love To Have A Proline Sticker On My Back Window Of My Truck!!!


when you order your strings be sure to tell amanda you want some stickers...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Just got my set yesterday,they look great. im getting them put on today!!! cant wait for my bow to perform better due to new proline strings!


Sounds great! You will love those Prolines Strings. Post some pics of your bow after you get them on! Would love to see it!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DocMort

Back to the top for the best of the best


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## badbow148

what is good about the XS2s over other bow strings


----------



## DocMort

The xs2 is supposed to be all that 452x and then some. 

Haven't personally used it all so I will find some more information out for you.


----------



## pumba

waqs wondering if you could show me a fluro orange with a black twist so i can see what it would look like


----------



## mathews xt 600

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Just got my set yesterday,they look great. im getting them put on today!!! cant wait for my bow to perform better due to new proline strings!


There's something to look forward to!! Good luck


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Will look and perform awesome!



MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Just got my set yesterday,they look great. im getting them put on today!!! cant wait for my bow to perform better due to new proline strings!


----------



## bowhunter819

Best string set on AT order today!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

I have Been Shooting Proline Strings For 3 Years!!! The Quality & Preformance Are Second To None!! About 20 Shots & I Installed My Peep...No Peep Rotation...String Stretch Or Anything Like That...Rock Solid...Customer Service Is Top Notch...Thats Why I Will Never Shoot Another String...Prolines Are On All My Bows!!! **YEIP!!**:wink:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I have been shooting bows for 40+ years and have used a lot of different String Brands and makers on my bows. I have had some good ones and some not so good. I paid a lot for a name brand string once and thought I would be getting the best strings out! Not so, they were very poor made and had so much peep twist you could not shoot it twice without readjusting it! They did not stay long on my bow! Once I tried a set of Prolines on my bow I knew I had a Winner! I am glad I made that Choice, to try them and now I only use Prolines on my bows! Try some and you will agree they are the best you can get! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Prolines on my DXT...They Are AWSOME!!!


----------



## reezen11

pumba said:


> waqs wondering if you could show me a fluro orange with a black twist so i can see what it would look like


i know this doesnt help much right now but we are working on a color chart for these questions.. hope to have it together soon... meanwhile look in the show off your proline strings thread you may find it in there or something close anyways...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Like reezen said, we are working with Joe, (the owner of Proline Strings) to get a real color chart together that will show all colors twisted up with your string material choice. I will look around and see if I can find that Flourescent Orange and black for you in the meantime!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

pumba said:


> waqs wondering if you could show me a fluro orange with a black twist so i can see what it would look like


Here is a Picture of the colors you asked for! Nice looking Colors for sure!! I will be able to provide everyone in the near future with any color choice they want to see before ordering!! Proline is always trying to do what we can to provide Great customer service before and after the sale!! Try some Prolines today!! 513-259-3738!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

ok folks i am going to sweeten the deal a little bit here.. the next person to order a string set from proline in red and whatever other color will receive a new out of the package red 3/16" titan peep. all you have to do is send me your paypal receipt showing you ordered them...


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Those Look SWEET Ricky!!! Thanks For Posting!!! AT"ERS Get your order in & send that receipt to reezen11 for your free Titan Peep...Try some XS2 Prolines on your bow Today!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Thank you Thomasbow1, We are working on a new chart that will let everyone see the strings like this before ordering, not to long from now! In the meantime I will try to get anyone a pic of their string choices! Just let me know how I can help! PM me if you have a question! Not only am I here to promote, endorse, write reviews about Proline but to help in anyway I can!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Awesome new colors!


----------



## bowhunter819

Yeah guys check out those new Xs2 Colors...some nice combos in there..Be sure to call Miss. Amanda and order a set too!


----------



## woodyw333

Black with White streak XS2 material.. Have put a lil over 100 shots I guess on it and everything is still right where I put it.. thats the Proline way.. NO Twist, NO creep!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

woodyw333 said:


> Black with White streak XS2 material.. Have put a lil over 100 shots I guess on it and everything is still right where I put it.. thats the Proline way.. NO Twist, NO creep!!


Nice!!! What A great string choice!! Glad you like them!! Your right once you install them they stay put!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## VAHUNTER01

woodyw333 said:


> Black with White streak XS2 material.. Have put a lil over 100 shots I guess on it and everything is still right where I put it.. thats the Proline way.. NO Twist, NO creep!!


thats whats so great about Proline. once they are on your bow, string problems is not a issue!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Bump for Great strings!!!


----------



## shooter6687

woodyw333 said:


> Black with White streak XS2 material.. Have put a lil over 100 shots I guess on it and everything is still right where I put it.. thats the Proline way.. NO Twist, NO creep!!


Great looking strings..love the colors..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

PROLINE!! Order you some today and find out for yourself, they are the best! Great Quality, Great Performance, Great Customer Service before and after the sale! What else could you ask for? Just try em, you'll like em!! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Ricky 2feathers said:


> PROLINE!! Order you some today and find out for yourself, they are the best! Great Quality, Great Performance, Great Customer Service before and after the sale! What else could you ask for? Just try em, you'll like em!! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


yep


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Time to get them old Strings off? Try some Prolines this time and you will be more than happy you did! 513-259-3738! Amanda is waiting on a call from you!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Time to get them old Strings off? Try some Prolines this time and you will be more than happy you did! 513-259-3738! Amanda is waiting on a call from you!!


your right Ricky. now is the time to change those strings!!! get ready for all those summer evenings in the backyard and 3D shoots!!! turn everyones head with those great looking Prolines


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Yes, When your bow shows up with Strings that match your setup at 3D Torneys or at camp, they do turn heads! Then when you start shooting and you perform great with them it sure makes you feel great! Take a look at these babies on My Vector 32!


----------



## shooter6687

They look great Ricky...Very nice...


----------



## shoot3d

These are excellent strings and cables!! They also stand by there product. I had a problem with the end serving on my cables and they replaced them no question asked...no problems now will be using them again.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

you cant go wrong choosing Proline!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Great Strings and Great Customer service! Proline is the #1 Supplier of Quality Strings and Cables for you bow! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01

woodyw333 said:


> Black with White streak XS2 material.. Have put a lil over 100 shots I guess on it and everything is still right where I put it.. thats the Proline way.. NO Twist, NO creep!!


that is a sweet color combo right there!!!


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

Great Customer Serivce....2nd to none. Accidentally cut one of my brand new cables and I called them within minutes. 3 days later.....new cable in the mailbox! Can't say enough about the Staff at Proline!


----------



## mathews xt 600

VAHUNTER01 said:


> thats whats so great about Proline. once they are on your bow, string problems is not a issue!!!


This is what I love about Prolines. They are trouble free!!


----------



## shooter6687

Lots of choices, great looking strings guy's...


----------



## bowhunter819

Man some good looking strings...keep the pics rolling!


----------



## bowhunter819

Keep the string pics coming!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up for the best!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Keep those orders coming


----------

